# Alright, I'll play the piano for you STP.



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

Per request from a few of you, here's an audio file I made for you all. It's not the best recording, I appologize in advance.

song: Claire de Lune Debussy

Hope you enjoy it! 

Winter


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 23, 2010)

that sounded really good! your not bad at all! you should record more.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Apr 23, 2010)

That is really good  I dig it


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## GoddammitAJK (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty good stuff. Far more proficient than I on piano, by like, light years.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

That's ok Adam...you can kick my ass on the guitar, I'm sure of it! Lol.


----------



## connerR (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice stuff. Clair De Lune is great. Play some Rachmaninoff next!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

If you give me a specific request I'll buy the sheet music ^^


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Apr 23, 2010)

that was lovely. I really enjoyed it, even the lo-fi recording.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah the recordings suck guys. Sorry lol I don't have anything but a crappy mic.


----------



## crustpunk82 (Jun 18, 2010)

as i told you before this sounds great. i want more


----------

